# Pumkinville is no more



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Found out today that Finney's Pumkinville will no longer be having their Fall festival weekends or their haunted corn maze. 

For those in Northwest PA it was almost tradition to make a trip to Finney's to check out their yard displays, have some pumpkin pie, some apple cider and then attend the Haunted Corn Maze after dark. But... for a variety of reasons they have decided to call it quits.

I talked with one of the owners and they stated that they had lost money for the last four years running. (Hard to believe with the prices they were charging for pumpkins, but we bought them anyway!)

Their corn maze was one of the best around. They would scare the living crap out of you. Complete with lighting, sound, and some great actors. They inspired me to do the corn maze I have in my driveway (a pale imitation).

Seems someone in lower NY is going to buy all their props, masks, and figures. Don't know if it's anyone here. I was hoping they'd give a few to the local boy. 

Really sorry to see them go. Anyone else see this going on in their area?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Sad to see Finneys go. 
We have been going there every year since our oldest (now 21) was a little boy. It never changed much but was always a kick to see and the kids loved it. They really loved watching the cows eat the pumpkins.You're right about the pumpkin prices. Yikes! 
The corn maze was really great too.
One less place to visit this fall.


----------

